# Some new pics and mice.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some pics of old and new mice and babies 

My old girl Pixie, app. 16 months old. Got her from at petshop. She's problably not among us much longer, since she has a huge tumour a ther left hindleg  But she won't be PTS as long as she's doing okay :!:



















Coco, which turned out to be a Dark burmese fox:









Caramia, Himalayan LHS female. From my litter between Jawbreaker and Gobi.









Talina. chocolate or burmese LHS girl. From my litter between Mr. Mus & Icon:









Jawbreaker, my sweet little himalayan boy, oh he's such a little charmer  









Aslan, my new burmese LHS aby male. He getting nice and big:









Lovely Apollo, colourpoint LHS aby male. The father of my newborn litter and the next litter which may arrive anyday now:









Nemesis - PEW LHS ABY girl, just had her first litter this night  The dad is Apollo.









Her babies:









Princess Superstar, my new BEW satin girl. Expecting babies with Apollo anyday now:









Also Azzurra is pregnant. She's expecting babies with Jawbreaker and she's app. 2 weeks pregnant.









Hope you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a very common place to get tumors. Poor mousie. They're all so cute and all look so well taken care of!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> That's a very common place to get tumors. Poor mousie. They're all so cute and all look so well taken care of!


Thanks  I do my best to care for the mice and my other animals 

Yeah so sad she got a tumour, she's very healthy and active besides the tumour.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Apollo looks like a little mischief maker, very cute!

You could try eliminating all corn and corn byproducts from the mousie diet. It causes cancer in mousies.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So does advancing age, and sixteen months isn't extreme old age, but it is getting up there for a mouse.


----------

